

US animal-rights extremists firebomb scientists' home, car - troystribling
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080808-us-animal-rights-extremists-firebomb-scientists-home-car.html

======
ivank
Why is extremism always so misallocated?

~~~
gukjoon
To be an extremist, you need to be pretty damn irrational. I assume that the
correct allocation would be something at least partially rational?

I mean... firebombing houses is probably not going to help us find the Higgs
boson.

------
biohacker42
Nice! First of all firebombing - I can not put into words the stupidity.
Second, if you are going to do _that_ why don't you start with puppy mills or
factory style pig/chicken farms.

Oh I know why, because these people are beyond stupid.

------
pragmatic
Humans are animals. Burning people with fire constitutes harming animals.
Seeking to help animals by hurting other animals seems illogical. Oh wait...
(Is this hacker news?)

~~~
ia
firefox, tux, gnu, tomcat, leopard, mongrel, ocaml, hardy heron, etc. i
_guess_ it can be considered hacker news...

------
kirse
This is classic PETA (or ALF) about 7:35 in -
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9ijLulwUTY>

------
Alex3917
I believe they were animal-welfare extremists and not animal-rights
extremists, unless they were fighting for the vote.

------
holdenk
sadpanda :( Using violence to make a point about animal rights seems a little
odd...

~~~
cstejerean
I'm pretty sure some people just enjoy the violence. The animal rights is
likely just an excuse.

